# Goose??



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

How do you guys cook geese? I only ended up keeping the breasts of a few birds. How would you guys recommend cooking them? In the future is it best to clean the whole bird or is it best to breast them out? This is going to be my first attempt at cooking it. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like whole grain-fed birds and I stuff them with apples or sour kraut. I leave the skin on to cook them. I don't eat the skin, just use it to keep the bird moist. 


For Evingston geese I use any one of my many liver recipes, or a coot recipe, to prepare the delightful bird's breast. :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Breast them out and treat them like a beef roast. They turn out pretty good.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I did Jerky with mine last year. Worked out great.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Well I ended up cooking one of the breasts tonight, decided to use riverrats duck recipe. I ended up marinating it in some type of mango marinade over night. Was able to turn this









Into this









All I can say is it is DANG GOOD. Me & Thor just ate that entire plate :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! That's what I'm talking about!


Ah....isn't Thor your dog?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, Ya it is awesome. Yup Thor is THE dog. He's still new at the retrieving thing, but he retreived it (His first goose retrieve), so thats the rule.... He gets some of it  (Yes he's spoiled, But hey.... My dog is my kid :lol: )


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

jerky is the way to go


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude that looks really good. Way to cook it up in an edible way. As emeril says, "BACON FAT!!"


----------

